# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Quantifier le bruit prsent dans une image ?

## kmaniche

Bonjour, Bonsoir pour certains ...   :;): 

Je suppose qu'une image soit affecte par un bruit multiplicatif (ou autre, peut importe). Je veux quantifier ce bruit, comment faire ?

Maintenant, j'applique  cette image un filtre conu spcialement pour ce genre de bruit, quelle est selon vous la formule permettant de caractriser la rduction du bruit ? Me diriez-vous par le calcul du signal/bruit (SNR), mais comment ?

Je pose ces questions car j'ai trouver plusieurs formules qui permettent le calcul du SNR, mais chacune d'elles donnent un chiffre diffrent  ::koi:: 

Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## SmileSoft

salut, 
voil l'algo de cette formule de SNR test et donne de bons rsultats: 

```

```

plus le bruit augmente plus le snr diminue.

----------


## Nebulix

> j'ai trouv plusieurs formules qui permettent le calcul du SNR, mais chacune d'elles donne un chiffre diffrent


C'est que le problme est mal pos voire impossible.
Je n'arrive pas  imaginer un critre objectif et gnral permettant de sparer le bruit du signal dans une image. Dans la pratique, on fait certaines hypothses _ad hoc_.
Il faut prendre tes responsabilits. Courage !

----------


## kmaniche

> salut, 
> voil l'algo de cette formule de SNR test et donne de bons rsultats: 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


C'est la formule que j'ai dj implment, mais corrige comme ceci :


```

```

Est-ce que tu connais une autre ?

Mais dans le premier cas, je veux connaitre le SNR d'une image sans lui appliquer un filtrage de bruit ?

----------


## SmileSoft

utilises alors le rapport signal/bruit entre l'image bruite et l'image originale:


```
SNR = 10.Log( Sum{ PixelImgOriginale ²} / Sum{ (PixelImgBruitée-PixelImgOriginale)² } )
```

----------


## kmaniche

> utilises alors le rapport signal/bruit entre l'image bruite et l'image originale:
> 
> 
> ```
> SNR = 10.Log( Sum{ PixelImgOriginale ²} / Sum{ (PixelImgBruitée-PixelImgOriginale)² } )
> ```


Gnralement, on a qu'une seul image qui est par abus de langage appele Image Originale (qui est bruite) !!

----------


## SmileSoft

> Gnralement, on a qu'une seul image qui est par abus de langage appele Image Originale (qui est bruite) !!


un snr= rapport entre les deux signaux "signal original" et "signal bruit", donc la mesure de bruit se fait entre:

1- l'image originale "ce que tu entends par image bruite" et l'image dbruite pour conclure est ce que cette image est bien dbruite ou non, gnralement on utilise le snr pour comparer entre deux mthodes de rduction de bruit celle qui donne un snr suprieur limine mieux le bruit et vice versa.

2-l'image bruite "qui est l'image originale + un bruit qu'on ajoute par programmation" et l'image originale pour quantifier le bruit qu'on a ajout.

----------


## kmaniche

> un snr= rapport entre les deux signaux "signal original" et "signal bruit", donc la mesure de bruit se fait entre:
> 
> 1- l'image originale "ce que tu entends par image bruite" et l'image dbruite pour conclure est ce que cette image est bien dbruite ou non, gnralement on utilise le snr pour comparer entre deux mthodes de rduction de bruit celle qui donne un snr suprieur limine mieux le bruit et vice versa.
> 
> 2-l'image bruite "qui est l'image originale + un bruit qu'on ajoute par programmation" et l'image originale pour quantifier le bruit qu'on a ajout.


En traitement d'image, quand on parle de bruit, gnralement il est li au dispositifs d'acquisition et de numrisation, pas au bruit que l'on ajoute par soi mme (par programmation).

Dans ce cas, comment savoir de quel type de bruit est affct dans l'image ?

La rponse est selon le domaine, ou le type d'image !! Les IRM sont affectes d'un bruit multiplicatif + un bais.

----------


## SmileSoft

et je ne te contredis pas  ::):  seulement j'ai dtaill ce que j'avais dis en avant, tu as demand la formule du snr et on te l'a donn, en ce qui concerne le bruit qu'on ajoute par programmation il sert bien entendu  monter l'effet des mthodes de rduction de bruit qu'on implmente, d'o l'intrt du snr. autrement ajouter la mme quantit de bruit  une image puis appliquer les diffrentes mthodes de dbruitage et mesurer pour chacune des methodes la quantit du bruit aprs dbruitage par le snr, pour revenir au sujet on ne peut pas utiliser le snr sans passer par un filtrage (rapport signal/bruit entre l'image originale et l'image filtre) ou ajouter un bruit (rapport signal/bruit entre l'image bruite et l'image originale).

----------

